# ESXi 3.5 - FreeBSD / Bacula VM



## vpnwarrior (Jun 25, 2010)

Dear FreeBSD co-users,

I succeeded in setting up a bacula backup server under the following configuration:

IBM x225, IBM ServeRaid 5i wich uses the on-board scsi LSI controller to access the array
4x36Gb U320 SCSI Raid 5

FreeBSD 8.0 has been installled as a Virtual Machine with bacula configured.

Now I have also an IBM DDS Gen5 Tape drive wich I would like to use in bacula for backup

VMware states that if using a tape drive, you need a dedicated Host adapter Non-Raid (preferred Adaptec)to attach the tape drive as a stand alone device.

So I installed a Adaptec 29320 SCSI Host adaptor and the tape seemed to be configured on Bus 0 Device 6

The next step is apparently to configure the tape drive in the the VM, so I added the device in the VMware VI client, as a new device and indeed VMware detects the IBM tape drive as "IBM Tape drive" and I configured it on bus 0 target 6 as this is de SCSI ID configured on the SCSI Host controller.

Now, when I boot FreeBSD and keep an eye on the boot messages, I see that the IBM Gen5 DDS storage device is detected but I get this:


```
sa0 at mpt0 bus 0 target 6 lun 0
sa0: <IBM DDS Gen5 A04A> Removable Sequential Access SCSI-3 device
sa0: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
(sa0:mpt0:0:6:0): lost device
(sa0:mpt0:0:6:0): removing device entry
```

Also when doing camcontrol devlist only this appears:


```
<VMware Virtual disk 1.0>          at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass0)
```

wich is off course my RAID array, but at the end it all comes to the error above


```
lost device
removing device entry
```


Any help would be appreciated as this problem is already driving my nuts for a couple of days

One of you might think why I didn't install FreeBSD / bacula on a dedicated server and not on a Virtual one.

Apparently neither FreeBSD 8.0 or earlier versions seems to boot properly on the IBM X225, already tried to change the drive, when initial booting FreeBSD always hangs, so a Virtual Server was necessary.

Please help me

Thank You


----------

